# My Experience at BRAUN Plastic Surgery in Seoul, Korea



## sunflowerxx

Hi everyone, I am excited to be sharing my experience at BRAUN Plastic Surgery in Seoul, Korea. I hope this is helpful for all of you interested in getting surgery here. FYI, I am going to update this thread continually so stay tuned 

Background: I had my heart set on Braun after watching their plastic surgery vlogs on YouTube and being really impressed by how amazing the results were. I have also heard many positive things about Braun in this forum and since they are very popular (especially with locals), I chose to schedule my consultation and surgery slot way beforehand. 

Arrival in Korea: Okay so I just finished the 14 day quarantine in Korea that is currently required (finally done haha) and am about to go to my consultation soon. I will let know you guys know how it goes.

Consultation:


----------



## sunflowerxx

The overall atmosphere of the clinic was very neat and spacious and the staff members were all super polite and helpful. There were some local Koreans waiting in the lobby when I arrived since it was the peak season for surgery. The wait time was actually much shorter than I expected. First, we did the CT scans and bloodwork to make sure I was healthy. I felt so grateful to Jennifer, who is the English consultant at Braun. She is seriously one of the sweetest, most considerate people I have ever met. She is the one who guided me through everything and helped translate for me during the consultation. My main areas of concern for surgery were my eyes, nose, and face shape. I wanted a dramatic change to my appearance and a more dolly style (but still have an overall natural look, not too overdone). I had prepared some reference photos in advance to show the doctors.

The doctors I met with carefully listened to my concerns and patiently answered all of my questions even though I had so many. I really appreciated that they understood my aesthetic goals but also considered what would work well with my natural features. I could see that the doctors at Braun are both incredibly skilled and have vast experience. They also are respectful and kind which made me feel at ease in our discussions. It was clear to me that the doctors do not use a cookie-cutter method for surgery; instead, they are thoughtful and caring towards each patient and offer a personalized approach. After consultation, I felt confident that I would get my ideal results at Braun  I will update you all after the surgery.


----------



## nominana

I'd be interested in an update after surgery and during recovery!! i've seen bad reviews for braun so they're not currently on my list but i still wanna keep my options open....


----------



## sunflowerxx

Surgery Post-Op Update: Hi everyone, I am writing this on Day 3 post-op after I got non-incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis correction, rhinoplasty, and facial contouring surgery at Braun. The first night after surgery went well, I did feel a little nauseous but slept through most of it. I remember feeling a bit of discomfort from having a dry throat since I was breathing through my mouth but I was not in any pain which was good. After a few hours, the nurse gave me some water to drink through a syringe and Jennifer also gave me post-op instructions, supplies, and some porridge before I returned to my nearby hotel the next day. 

DAY 1 POST-OP: Back at the hotel, I was feeling very foggy-headed and sleepy so I just laid in bed and slept through most of the day. I was also struggling to eat that day so I had low energy and felt like I had to vomit after swallowing the provided medicine pills. Looking back, I definitely recommend making sure you are eating enough so that you don’t take the medicine on a nearly empty stomach like I did. That’s why I felt so nauseous and weak. I gargled using the mouthwash they provided but was so tired that day I forgot to also apply more antibiotic ointment on my nose and eyes stitches. Luckily, I was okay but I definitely am extremely careful now to follow ALL post-op instructions to ensure a safe and speedy recovery. 

DAY 2 POST-OP: On the second day post-op, I went back to the clinic for deswelling treatments which helped my skin a lot and also had my hair washed which felt amazing. The nurse also changed the face wraps to a compression band and Jennifer helped me buy some porridge, toothbrush, and Tylenol which was so nice of her before I returned to the hotel to rest. I am diligently following all the post-op care, including applying ointment at least 3 times a day, gurgling with mouth wash every 2 hours and brushing my teeth after I eat, drinking lots of water, eating as much porridge as I can, and taking my medicine pills 3 times a day.

DAY 3 POST-OP: I am still swollen but feeling much better than the first two days after the surgery. I ordered some more porridge delivered to my hotel this morning. I have been using the cold packs to help with deswelling on my face but am careful to avoid the nose area. I have so much more energy today now that I am eating more and drinking lots of water. I will update you all after my nose cast is removed which should be by the end of the week at latest. See you soon.


----------



## sunflowerxx

DAY 5 POST-OP: So today I returned to the clinic and got my face bandage removed, the stitches on the side of my face removed, and the nose cast taken off. Now I can finally breathe through my nose which feels much more comfortable. I also got a cooling gel treatment on my skin and laser treatment that helped to deswell my face. I’m super happy that I got the nose cast off today  Even though it’s still swollen, I can already see that my nose shape is so pretty and has the sloped bridge just like I wanted.

DAY 7 POST-OP: I went to the clinic for a check-up with my facial contouring doctor today and he confirmed that I am recovering very well which is great news. By now I feel pretty much back to normal in terms of my energy and appetite. I did another laser treatment at the clinic which was heated this time and it helped my face de-swell so much. Everyone at Braun is always so friendly and makes me feel so comfortable and relaxed each time I’m there which I really appreciate. I can't wait to see how my face looks as I recover some more. Will update you guys more later on.


----------



## hvyln

Hi! Who were your doctors? And how much did it cost (estimate) for the surgery itself?


----------



## ps4479

sunflowerxx said:


> Surgery Post-Op Update: Hi everyone, I am writing this on Day 3 post-op after I got non-incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis correction, rhinoplasty, and facial contouring surgery at Braun. The first night after surgery went well, I did feel a little nauseous but slept through most of it. I remember feeling a bit of discomfort from having a dry throat since I was breathing through my mouth but I was not in any pain which was good. After a few hours, the nurse gave me some water to drink through a syringe and Jennifer also gave me post-op instructions, supplies, and some porridge before I returned to my nearby hotel the next day.
> 
> DAY 1 POST-OP: Back at the hotel, I was feeling very foggy-headed and sleepy so I just laid in bed and slept through most of the day. I was also struggling to eat that day so I had low energy and felt like I had to vomit after swallowing the provided medicine pills. Looking back, I definitely recommend making sure you are eating enough so that you don’t take the medicine on a nearly empty stomach like I did. That’s why I felt so nauseous and weak. I gargled using the mouthwash they provided but was so tired that day I forgot to also apply more antibiotic ointment on my nose and eyes stitches. Luckily, I was okay but I definitely am extremely careful now to follow ALL post-op instructions to ensure a safe and speedy recovery.
> 
> DAY 2 POST-OP: On the second day post-op, I went back to the clinic for deswelling treatments which helped my skin a lot and also had my hair washed which felt amazing. The nurse also changed the face wraps to a compression band and Jennifer helped me buy some porridge, toothbrush, and Tylenol which was so nice of her before I returned to the hotel to rest. I am diligently following all the post-op care, including applying ointment at least 3 times a day, gurgling with mouth wash every 2 hours and brushing my teeth after I eat, drinking lots of water, eating as much porridge as I can, and taking my medicine pills 3 times a day.
> 
> DAY 3 POST-OP: I am still swollen but feeling much better than the first two days after the surgery. I ordered some more porridge delivered to my hotel this morning. I have been using the cold packs to help with deswelling on my face but am careful to avoid the nose area. I have so much more energy today now that I am eating more and drinking lots of water. I will update you all after my nose cast is removed which should be by the end of the week at latest. See you soon.


How much did the surgeries cost?


----------



## jinjin123

How much was your surgery?


----------



## jinjin123

What materials did the doctor use for your nose?


----------



## Momooo

Who was the doctor?


----------



## sunflowerxx

Momooo said:


> Who was the doctor?


My doctors were Dr. Kim Tae Gyu for facial contouring and Dr. Ryu Dong Wan for nose and eyes.


----------



## sunflowerxx

jinjin123 said:


> What materials did the doctor use for your nose?


Silicone implant for the bridge and ear cartilage for the tip


----------



## sunflowerxx

hvyln said:


> Hi! Who were your doctors? And how much did it cost (estimate) for the surgery itself?


Hi, I posted my doctors in an earlier reply on this thread. For questions on costs, I would recommend that you reach out to Braun for an estimate with your pictures and the procedures you are interested in.


----------



## sunflowerxx

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi, I posted my doctors in an earlier reply on this thread. For questions on costs, I would recommend that you reach out to Braun for an estimate with your pictures and the procedures you are interested in since I think it'll vary case by case.


----------



## venere

Thank you for keeping us up to date! I'm one week into the quarantine and will talk to my doctors on the 27th of August at a different clinic than the one you went to (ID hospital... yeah, yikes. I wish I had discovered this forum sooner). If I may inquire, which app do you use to have food delivered to your hotel? Is it necessary to provide a cellphone number upon registering?


----------



## sunflowerxx

xnyaruko said:


> Thank you for keeping us up to date! I'm one week into the quarantine and will talk to my doctors on the 27th of August at a different clinic than the one you went to (ID hospital... yeah, yikes. I wish I had discovered this forum sooner). If I may inquire, which app do you use to have food delivered to your hotel? Is it necessary to provide a cellphone number upon registering?


Hi, I used the app Shuttle to order food delivery. It doesn't require a Korean phone number to use.


----------



## sunflowerxx

1 month update: Hi everyone, I wanted to do another update on how my recovery is going at 1 month post-op. The swelling in my face has gone down a lot, especially around my cheekbone area which was super puffy right after surgery. I can already see the v-line shape that I wanted which makes me so excited  I still feel some numbness in my chin and in my lower lip but it is definitely improving over time. The eyelids are still a little bit uneven due to swelling but already my eyes look so much bigger. I'm glad to have gotten the ptosis correction since I used to have a sleepy kind of look when I opened my eyes, but now they are looking a lot brighter than before. My nose shape is becoming more defined as the swelling around the nose bridge is going down and I have a nice S shape curve from the side profile view now.

Overall, I am so happy that I got my surgeries done at Braun and I am incredibly grateful to the amazing doctors at Braun Plastic Surgery, who are so skilled and able to give me exactly the look that I wanted (dolly style but not overly fake). I am also very thankful for Jennifer, the English consultant who made my entire surgery experience go so smoothly and helped me so much throughout my recovery  Even now, when I am back in my home country, Jennifer is always so kind and thoughtful in responding to my messages and answering any questions I have about the recovery process. I can tell that Braun is a clinic that truly cares about their patients and provides great post-op care.


----------



## mrseoul

Thank you for your review that was very useful!


----------



## hvyln

Congrats on your journey! If you're up for it, would you mind showing us the results (publically or in pms, only if you're comfortable with it)


----------



## DOLLH0USE

Can you share photos? I am interested in them for my second revision rhinoplasty.


----------



## terracottadreams

Can you share results? Only if you're comfortable of course


----------



## mamalicious

Hello, able to PM your before and after? I’m intending to go for this clinic but wanna make sure all is good 

how much was your cost?


----------



## bunny2484

xnyaruko said:


> Thank you for keeping us up to date! I'm one week into the quarantine and will talk to my doctors on the 27th of August at a different clinic than the one you went to (ID hospital... yeah, yikes. I wish I had discovered this forum sooner). If I may inquire, which app do you use to have food delivered to your hotel? Is it necessary to provide a cellphone number upon registering?



Hi, may i know which clinic or hospital did you go to and what procedures did you undergo? I am planning to have some procedures in korea this year, really appreciate if you could share your experience.


----------



## bunny2484

sunflowerxx said:


> DAY 5 POST-OP: So today I returned to the clinic and got my face bandage removed, the stitches on the side of my face removed, and the nose cast taken off. Now I can finally breathe through my nose which feels much more comfortable. I also got a cooling gel treatment on my skin and laser treatment that helped to deswell my face. I’m super happy that I got the nose cast off today  Even though it’s still swollen, I can already see that my nose shape is so pretty and has the sloped bridge just like I wanted.
> 
> DAY 7 POST-OP: I went to the clinic for a check-up with my facial contouring doctor today and he confirmed that I am recovering very well which is great news. By now I feel pretty much back to normal in terms of my energy and appetite. I did another laser treatment at the clinic which was heated this time and it helped my face de-swell so much. Everyone at Braun is always so friendly and makes me feel so comfortable and relaxed each time I’m there which I really appreciate. I can't wait to see how my face looks as I recover some more. Will update you guys more later on.



Hi, did you consult other clinics or hospitals before deciding to go braun?


----------



## sunflowerxx

Hi everyone, it has now been 6 months since my surgeries. I am extremely happy with the results and would like to do another update to let you guys know how everything has been healing  The swelling in my face is pretty much all gone by now and I am super impressed with how slim and small my face is. I now have the pretty v-line face shape that I always wanted! I don't have any visible scars which makes me really glad and my results looks so natural & beautiful. My nose swelling has also gone down, making the nose bridge look more defined and I can see I have the gorgeous dolly nose shape just like I wanted. Now that my double eyelids are healed, there are no scars on my eyelids which I am very happy about. It is so much easier to do my makeup with even eyelids and even without makeup now, my eyes look so much bigger and brighter than before! Many of my friends and family members commented that I got so much prettier since they last saw me or I look like I lost weight, but nobody can pinpoint exactly why I look so much prettier nor did anyone realize I got surgery. It just goes to show how skilled the doctors at Braun are, making the results so natural and subtle yet beautiful and dolly like I wanted. I am deeply grateful to my doctors, nurses, and English translator Jennifer at Braun for my incredible experience and outcome! I am so much more confident now and could not be more happy that I chose to go to Braun clinic for my surgeries


----------



## lyzlee21

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi everyone, it has now been 6 months since my surgeries. I am extremely happy with the results and would like to do another update to let you guys know how everything has been healing  The swelling in my face is pretty much all gone by now and I am super impressed with how slim and small my face is. I now have the pretty v-line face shape that I always wanted! I don't have any visible scars which makes me really glad and my results looks so natural & beautiful. My nose swelling has also gone down, making the nose bridge look more defined and I can see I have the gorgeous dolly nose shape just like I wanted. Now that my double eyelids are healed, there are no scars on my eyelids which I am very happy about. It is so much easier to do my makeup with even eyelids and even without makeup now, my eyes look so much bigger and brighter than before! Many of my friends and family members commented that I got so much prettier since they last saw me or I look like I lost weight, but nobody can pinpoint exactly why I look so much prettier nor did anyone realize I got surgery. It just goes to show how skilled the doctors at Braun are, making the results so natural and subtle yet beautiful and dolly like I wanted. I am deeply grateful to my doctors, nurses, and English translator Jennifer at Braun for my incredible experience and outcome! I am so much more confident now and could not be more happy that I chose to go to Braun clinic for my surgeries


Would you be comfortable sharing your results? If not here you can message me as well


----------



## zitiny24

Can you please share your result?


----------



## jj.banana

Hey Sunflowerxx, I'm not sure how to PM you but if you feel comfortable sharing your before and after, I would love to see the results of your rhinoplasty. Your reviews have been nothing but good reviews, anything negative that you might want to share?


----------



## Gianne

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi everyone, I am excited to be sharing my experience at BRAUN Plastic Surgery in Seoul, Korea. I hope this is helpful for all of you interested in getting surgery here. FYI, I am going to update this thread continually so stay tuned
> 
> Background: I had my heart set on Braun after watching their plastic surgery vlogs on YouTube and being really impressed by how amazing the results were. I have also heard many positive things about Braun in this forum and since they are very popular (especially with locals), I chose to schedule my consultation and surgery slot way beforehand.
> 
> Arrival in Korea: Okay so I just finished the 14 day quarantine in Korea that is currently required (finally done haha) and am about to go to my consultation soon. I will let know you guys know how it goes.
> 
> Consultation:


Can you please send me a before and after photo...I'm planning to do a deep plane plastic surgery.
Thanks


----------



## CJYin

Gianne said:


> Can you please send me a before and after photo...I'm planning to do a deep plane plastic surgery.
> Thanks


No mention of other clinics / consultations, overly positive review, not replying to people, to be honest seems like a shill


----------



## Kuki28

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi, I posted my doctors in an earlier reply on this thread. For questions on costs, I would recommend that you reach out to Braun for an estimate with your pictures and the procedures you are interested in.


May I ask why you went with Braun ? I am having su CH hard time figuring out which clinic to choose . Anyone’s thoughts on Jk ? Thanks


----------



## syi0831

My experience at Braun Plastic Surgery for rhinoplasty (April 2022):

After consulting with three doctors before choosing Braun, I wanted to pick a place that specializes in rhinoplasty and was a place that was not too small but not too big. My consultation at Braun was really thorough and the doctor answered all my questions about the procedure, my “goal” nose vs what’s actually feasible and suitable, and the overall balance of my face. I liked that the doctor listened to what my goals were but still focused on the overall balance of my face and how my new nose would look with the rest of my features.

The day of the surgery was really smooth. I checked in in the morning, I met with the doctor to discuss one last time, and I went into surgery. I had follow up visits on day 2 and day 5. On day 5, they gave me additional laser treatment to help with the swelling.

I’m currently on day 13 and I’m really satisfied with the results. The doctor achieved all the things I asked for (natural look with higher nose bridge and lifted tip) without making my nose look unnatural (my biggest concern with rhinoplasty was that it would make my eyes look smaller or closer together). I have my final check up tomorrow and I’m very excited. I definitely recommend Braun!


----------



## CJYin

Dear forumers the above is a fake review   Take care everyone


----------



## male_whonotconfident

CJYin said:


> Dear forumers the above is a fake review   Take care everyone


Really? How do you know? I considering braun for mu revision


----------



## CJYin

male_whonotconfident said:


> Really? How do you know? I considering braun for mu revision


You can still consider them, a lot of clinics do fake reviews, but look for the real positive reviews. 

1. User only has 1 post 
2. 0% of people are going to say their surgery journey is all positive, they will usually talk about some kind of pain or anxiety, ESPECIALLY rhino; it's almost impossible to have zero complaints about a nose
3. Why would someone comment their complete surgery review on someone else's review unsolicited? So weird and unnatural    

You should also avoid users that only talk about one clinic


----------



## syi0831

syi0831 said:


> My experience at Braun Plastic Surgery for rhinoplasty (April 2022):
> 
> After consulting with three doctors before choosing Braun, I wanted to pick a place that specializes in rhinoplasty and was a place that was not too small but not too big. My consultation at Braun was really thorough and the doctor answered all my questions about the procedure, my “goal” nose vs what’s actually feasible and suitable, and the overall balance of my face. I liked that the doctor listened to what my goals were but still focused on the overall balance of my face and how my new nose would look with the rest of my features.
> 
> The day of the surgery was really smooth. I checked in in the morning, I met with the doctor to discuss one last time, and I went into surgery. I had follow up visits on day 2 and day 5. On day 5, they gave me additional laser treatment to help with the swelling.
> 
> I’m currently on day 13 and I’m really satisfied with the results. The doctor achieved all the things I asked for (natural look with higher nose bridge and lifted tip) without making my nose look unnatural (my biggest concern with rhinoplasty was that it would make my eyes look smaller or closer together). I have my final check up tomorrow and I’m very excited. I definitely recommend Braun!



This is my 4-week update. Most of the swelling has gone down and I’m able to see the shape of my new nose even better. I flew back from Korea on a 14 hour flight 3 weeks post op and did not have any issues while traveling. I’ve already received many compliments on my nose!


----------



## MeiLing05

After reading this thread, it makes me suspicious of Braun too. There are 2 positive reviews coupled in 1 thread. But their before and after photos and online consultation is good. I really do not know which clinic to choose


----------



## morning_Lily

Hello, I also had my eyes and nose done by Dr. Ryu. How is your recovery so far?


----------



## venere

I recently saw a Reddit post from a Braun patient with before and after pics. The girl's results seem amazing, but this outpouring of glowing praise is starting to seem a little suspicious.... maybe patients are being offered discounts in exchange for 10/10 reviews online


----------



## RosieChic1719

sunflowerxx said:


> The overall atmosphere of the clinic was very neat and spacious and the staff members were all super polite and helpful. There were some local Koreans waiting in the lobby when I arrived since it was the peak season for surgery. The wait time was actually much shorter than I expected. First, we did the CT scans and bloodwork to make sure I was healthy. I felt so grateful to Jennifer, who is the English consultant at Braun. She is seriously one of the sweetest, most considerate people I have ever met. She is the one who guided me through everything and helped translate for me during the consultation. My main areas of concern for surgery were my eyes, nose, and face shape. I wanted a dramatic change to my appearance and a more dolly style (but still have an overall natural look, not too overdone). I had prepared some reference photos in advance to show the doctors.
> 
> The doctors I met with carefully listened to my concerns and patiently answered all of my questions even though I had so many. I really appreciated that they understood my aesthetic goals but also considered what would work well with my natural features. I could see that the doctors at Braun are both incredibly skilled and have vast experience. They also are respectful and kind which made me feel at ease in our discussions. It was clear to me that the doctors do not use a cookie-cutter method for surgery; instead, they are thoughtful and caring towards each patient and offer a personalized approach. After consultation, I felt confident that I would get my ideal results at Braun  I will update you all after the surgery.


Hi which doctors did your procedures?


----------



## TeaQuilaSunshine

They both fake reviews.. never replied to any comments aswell


----------



## RosieChic1719

ImHotAsHell said:


> They both fake reviews.. never replied to any comments aswell


That’s a worry! They seem nice in providing me with a quote out of my shortlisted clinics


----------



## sunflowerxx

Kuki28 said:


> May I ask why you went with Braun ? I am having su CH hard time figuring out which clinic to choose . Anyone’s thoughts on Jk ? Thanks


Hi I chose Braun because I liked that their results were dolly looking but still natural and not too fake. Also, I was really impressed with the before and afters on their YouTube channel vlogs. I didn't want to go to one of those big factory clinics and I trusted Braun more since they seemed to provide good service and aftercare for patients.


----------



## sunflowerxx

ImHotAsHell said:


> They both fake reviews.. never replied to any comments aswell


Hi it's not a fake review, sorry I have just been a bit busy so have not been checking PF recently. I am responding to comments now


----------



## sunflowerxx

RosieChic1719 said:


> That’s a worry! They seem nice in providing me with a quote out of my shortlisted clinics


Hi sorry just saw your comment, I would definitely recommend Braun. I liked that they are not one of those big factory clinics where you have to worry about ghost doctors. The doctors who performed my procedures at Braun were clearly very skilled and also listened really thoroughly to the results that I wanted and helped me achieve the look that I desired


----------



## sunflowerxx

CJYin said:


> You can still consider them, a lot of clinics do fake reviews, but look for the real positive reviews.
> 
> 1. User only has 1 post
> 2. 0% of people are going to say their surgery journey is all positive, they will usually talk about some kind of pain or anxiety, ESPECIALLY rhino; it's almost impossible to have zero complaints about a nose
> 3. Why would someone comment their complete surgery review on someone else's review unsolicited? So weird and unnatural
> 
> You should also avoid users that only talk about one clinic


Hi, I only posted now but I have been reading PF threads for a while before my surgeries for insight. Obviously not everything is positive, I did experience much uncomfortableness recovering from rhino given that I could not breathe through my nose during recovery. The reason I left such a positive review is because overall the results and aftercare from Braun really impressed me and I wanted to share my experience for others who are considering clinics.


----------



## sunflowerxx

RosieChic1719 said:


> Hi which doctors did your procedures?


For eyes and nose, Dr. Ryu performed the procedures. For facial contouring, Dr. Kim performed it. Hope that helps!


----------



## sunflowerxx

bunny2484 said:


> Hi, did you consult other clinics or hospitals before deciding to go braun?


Hi, yes, I consulted with several other clinics before I flew to Korea over Whatsapp, but after the consultations, I felt most comfortable going with Braun and am glad that I decided to do so.


----------



## RosieChic1719

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi sorry just saw your comment, I would definitely recommend Braun. I liked that they are not one of those big factory clinics where you have to worry about ghost doctors. The doctors who performed my procedures at Braun were clearly very skilled and also listened really thoroughly to the results that I wanted and helped me achieve the look that I desired
> [/QUO


I’ll send you a message


----------



## sunflowerxx

hvyln said:


> Congrats on your journey! If you're up for it, would you mind showing us the results (publically or in pms, only if you're comfortable with it)


Hi, yes here are my before and after photos  

Before:





After:


----------



## sunflowerxx

DOLLH0USE said:


> Can you share photos? I am interested in them for my second revision rhinoplasty.





terracottadreams said:


> Can you share results? Only if you're comfortable of course





zitiny24 said:


> Can you please share your result?





lyzlee21 said:


> Would you be comfortable sharing your results? If not here you can message me as well





Gianne said:


> Can you please send me a before and after photo...I'm planning to do a deep plane plastic surgery.
> Thanks





jj.banana said:


> Hey Sunflowerxx, I'm not sure how to PM you but if you feel comfortable sharing your before and after, I would love to see the results of your rhinoplasty. Your reviews have been nothing but good reviews, anything negative that you might want to share?



Yes I shared them above 

Also adding a before and after photo here so you can see the eyelid surgery results better. I am wearing colored contacts in the after picture but minimal eye makeup so you can see the results clearly 

Before: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After:


----------



## MeiLing05

You really look pretty in the after photos. Thanks for providing us a detailed review and also, posting your picture online. Can i dm you as i am also interested in Braun?


----------



## RosieChic1719

I second that, you look absolutely stunning


----------



## MQOC

Curious to know if anyone tried liposuction with them? I’m still in the researching phase of things but looking to have both rhino and abdomen lipo done in one go


----------



## RosieChic1719

MQOC said:


> Curious to know if anyone tried liposuction with them? I’m still in the researching phase of things but looking to have both rhino and abdomen lipo done in one go


I was wondering the same. I’ve been hearing mixed with rhino though


----------



## bearyhappyx

Hey girl,

I saw your YouTube video with Braun, did they make you advertise this for a discount?


----------



## SassyJj

MQOC said:


> Curious to know if anyone tried liposuction with them? I’m still in the researching phase of things but looking to have both rhino and abdomen lipo done in one go


Yes you can, I have asked few  clinics


----------



## RosieChic1719

SassyJj said:


> Yes you can, I have asked few  clinics


No but I would recommend going to a specialised lipo clinic if you can.
Also, I personally don’t like Braun


----------



## sunflowerxx

bearyhappyx said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I saw your YouTube video with Braun, did they make you advertise this for a discount?


Hi I have a YouTube channel where I posted my surgery vlogs () to share my experience so it was partly sponsored but all opinions are 100% my own. I contacted 30+ clinics for online consultation before going to Korea and was offered other sponsorships but in the end I decided to go with Braun because genuinely they seemed the most trustworthy and I like their results the best.❤️ I am honest about everything in my reviews/ vlogs and just want to help others in their surgery journey through sharing my before/afters and my experience. I'm really happy with my results and impressed with the skill of the doctors at Braun


----------



## J Cn

Do you have any progress pics for the facial contouring? I just want to see how the swelling looks on day 1, week 1, week 2, month 1, month 2 and month 3 after the procedure. I'm thinking of getting zygoma reduction.

Thanks!


----------



## babylemonmoo

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi everyone, I am excited to be sharing my experience at BRAUN Plastic Surgery in Seoul, Korea. I hope this is helpful for all of you interested in getting surgery here. FYI, I am going to update this thread continually so stay tuned
> 
> Background: I had my heart set on Braun after watching their plastic surgery vlogs on YouTube and being really impressed by how amazing the results were. I have also heard many positive things about Braun in this forum and since they are very popular (especially with locals), I chose to schedule my consultation and surgery slot way beforehand.
> 
> Arrival in Korea: Okay so I just finished the 14 day quarantine in Korea that is currently required (finally done haha) and am about to go to my consultation soon. I will let know you guys know how it goes.
> 
> Consultation:


Wow are they still doing mandatory quarantine? I was not aware of that.


----------



## Transformation2021

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi, yes here are my before and after photos
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 5441183
> View attachment 5441184
> View attachment 5441185
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 5441186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441187
> View attachment 5441188


@CJYin does this shut you up?  Why no apologies?​


----------



## Transformation2021

babylemonmoo said:


> Wow are they still doing mandatory quarantine? I was not aware of that.


she started thread when quarantine was still in place


----------



## agiyuki

Thanks for the review. I'm
Planning to go to korea this coming September specifically second week is there anyone here coming as well at the month. xx


----------



## CJYin

Transformation2021 said:


> @CJYin does this shut you up?  Why no apologies?​


Wow, that is an aggressive response. It's valid to think that someone is a shill, I'm just trying to look out for everyone... it's the right thing to do. I was very matter of fact about it, my reasons, and made no personal attacks. OP is receiving a discount so I'm not entirely off the mark anyway. I do believe that she likes her results though, and I'm quite happy to know that.

Half of my reply was in response to the other comment, not just op. The other comment is absolutely a shill still so... yep


----------



## kmyu

agiyuki said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm
> Planning to go to korea this coming September specifically second week is there anyone here coming as well at the month. xx


DM me!


----------



## marrex

sunflowerxx said:


> For eyes and nose, Dr. Ryu performed the procedures. For facial contouring, Dr. Kim performed it. Hope that helps!


Hi, can I ask, do you have any numbness in your face or have you 100% regained your senses? Are there any side effects?


----------



## poppedcolla

Really appreciate you sharing both your detailed review and your before and after pictures!


----------



## ariesxtreme

So your surgery was sponsored as in it was all free?  I see that you're also all over their instagram page too. Not saying they don't have great results or good surgeons, but when I hear 'sponsored" it does make me think twice that's all. The other girl on there that went through a dramatic transformation is also on youtube too and all over their instagram page.  Of course this is done to boost traffic and lure everyone in, but think we need to keep in mind, those that are sponsored are the clinic's investment, so they probably take extra precaution to make sure that everything comes out great so that those can promote.  Not trying to take away from your surgeries because they did an excellent job, but they definitely had more of an incentive to make sure nothing went wrong and everything came out great.  I was considering them and still may do a face to face consultation, but now I'm a little leary. I know these clinics need to market to capture more customers, but think what I'm trying to say is be cautious, always do your research and due diligence.


----------



## shane85

CJYin said:


> Dear forumers the above is a fake review   Take care everyone


Be aware of this clinic! My dear friend had a bad experience with Braun. The consultant/english translator tried to scam her, first she asked her to be a before and after model, but she ALSO asked her to pay 2 mil krw for being a model, and she did that at the end of the deal being finalized. And my friend had to cancel the surgery because of the red flag a few days before the surgery was scheduled to start, and my friend was charged for the cancelation fee in the end of all of that. It was a nightmare for her, she couldn't believe that this was happening to her. Just be careful!


----------



## Backtoblack18

sunflowerxx said:


> Hi, yes here are my before and after photos
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 5441183
> View attachment 5441184
> View attachment 5441185
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 5441186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441187
> View attachment 5441188


So pretty


----------



## ariesxtreme

shane85 said:


> Be aware of this clinic! My dear friend had a bad experience with Braun. The consultant/english translator tried to scam her, first she asked her to be a before and after model, but she ALSO asked her to pay 2 mil krw for being a model, and she did that at the end of the deal being finalized. And my friend had to cancel the surgery because of the red flag a few days before the surgery was scheduled to start, and my friend was charged for the cancelation fee in the end of all of that. It was a nightmare for her, she couldn't believe that this was happening to her. Just be careful!


Wait, why would they charge her to be a model for b/a pics?  This is where something doesn't line up or I'm just not understanding this?


----------



## Sjpima91

I'm currently in Seoul, about to have facial contouring,  rhinoplasty, and mini facelift at Braun.  Quarantine is no longer mandatory. However, you do have to present a negative PCR or RAT covid test before departure. You will also be tested again upon arrival at the Incheon international airport.


----------



## marrex

Sjpima91 said:


> I'm currently in Seoul, about to have facial contouring,  rhinoplasty, and mini facelift at Braun.  Quarantine is no longer mandatory. However, you do have to present a negative PCR or RAT covid test before departure. You will also be tested again upon arrival at the Incheon international airport.


Could you update us later about the result, how you feel etc?


----------



## walkurenritt

Sjpima91 said:


> I'm currently in Seoul, about to have facial contouring,  rhinoplasty, and mini facelift at Braun.  Quarantine is no longer mandatory. However, you do have to present a negative PCR or RAT covid test before departure. You will also be tested again upon arrival at the Incheon international airport.


Do you have any updates? Braun is on my shortlist and I'm looking for FC and lift!! What type of lift did you go for? I can't figure out if in my email correspondence they're talking about threadlift or actual smas lift lol. Do you mind sharing your age? (Early 20s, late 20s, early 30s....)


----------



## chrisyoung

bearyhappyx said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I saw your YouTube video with Braun, did they make you advertise this for a discount?


I'm curious too did you get discount??


----------



## Aminamin

Braun ps is actually legit good hospital in my experience. My sister had rhinoplasty there around 2010. And she picked the hospital because her brother in law used to study/live in South Korea and he recommended it to her. You see when it comes to plastic surgery you need to pick the hospital that has mostly Korean clients. When their clients are mostly foreigners that’s when the quality is mediocre and prices are higher. I’ve noticed that they charge foreigners much more than the Koreans even Braun ps too. It’s kind of sad you see if you contact any of these hospitals in English then it’s automatically expensive. They see us as dollar signs! I’ve contacted Nana hospital and Braun ps hospital in 3 different languages and got 3 different quotes on exact same procedures from both the hospitals and I’ve used same photos for all 3 quotes.! Even in Turkey it’s same thing. Turkey is next cosmetic surgery empire after South Korea. 
So anyways this year my sister wanted blepharoplasty and contacted multiple places and only Braun ps refused it saying that she’s not a candidate. If they were after a money they’d do it but that wasn’t the case with Braun ps. They truly care. 
I myself is planning on getting face lift and some lipo around my legs and arms. I’ll update you guys with my experience and results.


----------

